# 870 Wingmaster problems.



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with my 870 wingmaster. When I shoot, and go to pump, it won't grab or pull out the spent shell from the chamber. So when I go to finish pumping, it will unload a new one out of the magazine and of course jam the gun.

Its very frustrating as I don't know whats going on. I was using Fiocchi Golden Pheasant GPX loads. Its a 3" 870 Wingmaster. (I was of course using 2.75" shells at the time however). My dad took it to a gunsmith (supposedly he is anyway) and the guy 'honed' out the chamber or something before it got this bad. Before it only use to do it every once in awhile but after he honed it, it has gotten so bad that it happens every shot! Someone help, I wuv my beloved 870!!!!! Does he dare 'hone' it any farther? BTW, my dads 870 did not jam up or have a problem pulling the fiocchi's from the chamber.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it not pulling the shell from the barrel or just not throwing it clear? I've got a 870 express that I have to use a very firm thrust when racking it or the empty shell is not thrown clear. Soft rack it and it will jam up on me.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

It sounds like a worn out ejector to me.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

It is not pulling it back out from the barrel after the shot is fired. All help appreciated especially from gunsmiths!


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Have a different EXTRACTOR installed, honeing the chamber to remove all the crude was a first step. The extractor pulls the shell out of the chamber and the ejector throws it clear of the receiver.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Is the brass on the shell expanding quite a bit? How old is the gun. If it is not the extractor being worn out, the chamber may just be worn out, if the gun is old enough and has been shot enough. I have only seen this once, but a friend had one that his father shot forever at trap and was having the same problems, the chamber was just flat out worn out, and the shells were really expanded at the base when you would get them out of the gun.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this gun isn't old enough to have the chamber worn out in it. It was given to me by my grandfather. My dad told me it isn't that old. As far as the brass expanding I'm not sure, how do you tell? It only happens at the base of the shell? Would honing out the chamber fix this problem because that is what the gunsmith did. He said it might need to be honed out some more but the idea just scares me as my dads 870 is older and isn't having this problem.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The way it sounds, I would have to agree with the extractor being the problem, especially if the gun is clean. If the chamber was worn enough to make the brass expand too much you would be able to see it.


----------



## redhawk44 (Oct 26, 2005)

You have a problem with the extraction of the spent shell that can be caused by a couple of things.

One thing may be that the extractor is faulty or that the spring that holds the extractor snapped over the rim of the shell may be weak.

Another thing may be that there is a sharp corner just at the mouth of the chamber that causes the shell to stick in the chamber. This just may be what the gunsmith was trying to fix when he "honed out" the chamber.

A third thing could be the ammo. The cheaper ammuniton available from Wally World and other sources, has a steel "brass" head. Steel will not spring back when expanded as well as brass does, so when one has a barrel with that aforementioned sharp corner at the mouth of the chamber, these shells can stick, although if the extractor is working well it should extract it anyway.

Take a look at these things and give us a report.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

I was using Fiocchi Ammunition. I hope thats not the cause. I'll feel dumb


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

That could be the case because a buddy had that problem with his new 870 wingmaster with the fiocci shells. He switched to Win. Drylocks and has not had any trouble.

I'm not sure if this is fact or fiction but I was told that the foriegn shells are a little longer and work better in the foriegn guns and to stick to the US shells in the US guns. That whole MM vs. inch thing.


----------

